# We got her home today



## schnauzermom

We are so excited because we can now say that "she is here at home". So far we have only found one thing and I will be calling the dealership back tomorrow about it and they were so nice that I am sure I will have no problem. The radio has a short in it and you have to press on it to get it to stay on and also it looks like the Power button is stuck with the power on and we can't get the button to pop out and too, the overhead speakers aren't working. That is something that doesn't have to be fixed right now but I want to make them aware of it. 
We probably won't get to take it out this weekend because of my mother being in the hospital but I bet we will be camping in the driveway before the week-end is over.


----------



## Y-Guy

Good deal, congrats on the new camper. Hope it brings years of fun camping.


----------

